
Hie Chat – Chat Without Typing - russellgodinho
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hie-chat/id1244532748?mt=8
======
russellgodinho
Hie!

Introducing Hie Chat. Hie is an app that allows you to Know What Your Friends
are Doing and to Chat Without Typing.

Hie was built out of a personal need to communicate quickly and in a fun
manner.

Please feel free to add me as a friend on Hie. My username is Rusty

Chat Flow: \---------- 1\. Pick a Friend / Group 2\. Pick an Option - Pics,
Location, GIFs, Replies, Rants, Love, Angry Busy etc 3\. Tap to Send

Features: 1\. Chat to Users or Groups 2\. Pick Predefined messages based on
topics such as Replies, Food, Busy, Angry Rants etc 3\. Send GIFs to
communicate 4\. Send Locations 5\. Get Creative. Express yourself using Pics
and the inbuilt photo editor 6\. Tell your friends what you are upto. Set your
status using Emojis.

Ps: This is a MVP. I plan on developing this further. Please feel free to
email me on russ@hie.me regarding your thoughts, ideas and feedback

Thanks Rusty :)

